

An explanation of the CSS animation on Apple's iPhone 4S webpage - kirillzubovsky
http://johnbhall.com/iphone-4s/

======
jader201
It looks like this is an oversimplification. The graphics and text are doing
stuff independently of each other -- this illustrates that the graphics and
text are moving together, and they're not.

I would be curious to see how that -- the graphics and text moving
independently -- really works.

~~~
saurik
Of the five sentences on the page, the "oversimplification" aspect is
specifically mentioned by one of them. "In the real version, the caption for
each slide animates separately and the site degrades well in older browsers."

~~~
ComputerGuru
Not just the caption though - the images too are on separate tiles. Watch
carefully, they don't all rotate about the same axis or at the same time.

------
Spearchucker
A bit off topic - I find it surprising that the animations don't work in IE9.
I'd've thought that the Microsoft user base is one Apple wants to get buying
Apple products, and the iPhone is a good entry point.

~~~
Steko
It's really not Apple's fault that this animation won't work in IE until IE
10.

~~~
CWIZO
You missed OP's point. He is not bashing IE9 for not being able to run this
animations and then blaming Apple for that.

He is wondering why Apple didn't make the animations with something that would
also work on IE9 considering that that are the users they want to get.

~~~
Steko
Spoilers:

~ IE 9 users don't get a broken box that says "upgrade to Safari to see the
animation".

~ They get an animation that's supported in IE 9.

~ When they get IE 10 they will probably see the slightly cooler one that
Firefox/Chrome/Safari can see because they support it today.

------
dudus
Are you explaining how it could be done in a simpler and less compatible way?
Why do you just explain how they've done it.

